# dodge intrepid wont start



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a 2001 dodge intrepid with a 2.7 liter. i was driving it and it just cut off. it would not start back. i have replaced the crank sensor and cam sensor it still would not start. it will try to start but it wont. i checked for fireing the only plugs that fire are 1 and four. it is getting gas it has compression, so today i took the cam sensor out to look in at the cam lobes and i turned it over and it started and runs fine.it will not run if i plug the sensor up to its plug.i was thinking the timimg has jumped but the car dont skip or anything it runs fine it just takes it a few revolutions, more than normal before it starts but it will start what is the problem here. please help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi xxmiaja

The timing chain on your vehicle has jumped a tooth that is why the engine starts when you disconnect the cam sensor. The cam sensor in relation to the chain is not aligned so when it's connected the computer doesn't know which coils to fire first.
Replace the timing chain. 

Good luck !


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

i really appreciate your reply.i currently work at goodyear. and me and one of the master techs there had the same feeling and he has a site with techs that he chats with online every day ,out of the 13 he chats with they all say the same so i wanted an opinion fron my own source and you say the same thing.i am no master tech .i have never done a job this big. i am only a general service. is there a step by step manual for this job. the master techs there will help but i would like to do as much as i can without asking to much help they act like you are getting on their nerves sometimes. do you think i should use oem parts i want to avoid having to do this job again.what all parts should i chand while i have the engine broke down awaiting a timing chain....again i want to thank you so much for your time


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

There are manuals available from Haynes or Chiltons that will guide you step by step to do the work. Go to this link and sign up: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/homePage.jsp?DPSLogout=true&_requestid=1663872

There you will find what you need to the job, if you have any problems don't hesitate to drop a line here at TSF. There are plenty of master technicians who will gladly help you out in any way they can. 

Using OEM parts is the best way to go, in this way the customer can have piece of mind. 


One thing you should always keep in mind: NEVER GIVE UP every master tech auto mechanic on the planet had to learn the trade from some one who had experience. Nothing comes from thin air, it takes dedication and allot of patience. Master techs may bust your chops at times, but if you keep your eyes open and your mind sharp it won't be long until you are one of them.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok we I took it all apart down to the water pump inwhich I will also replace because the have a updated kind that has different sprokets that will fit the new chain but the water pump that's on there now it's sprockets will not fit the new chain. Anyway we can't really tell if it is out of time we did find a piece of the chain guide was sitting in the bottom of the pan once I took off the timing door. The rest of the guide was coming up out of the engine touching the top of the inside of the valve cover. I'm sure you are correct about it slipping one tooth the chain was just tight and everything I just don't understand how it could have slipped what do you think


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The timing chain guide keeps the tension on the chain so it will not vibrate when the engine's rpm's go high. When the guide breaks the vibrations on the chain will be so immense that chain will literally jump. The chain also stretches because of the forces that are applied, try to think of it as a bicycle chain. When a bike is new the chain on the sprocket is on tight, but as wear sets in the chain looses its tensile strength making it sag, so no matter how much you pull back on the wheel to tighten it it's still loose. Eventually the chain will become so loose that every time you peddle the bike the chain slips off even with it's guide still on, the same principal applies to timing chains on cars.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

I understand now. You have been a great help. Do you think I need to replace the oil pump on this car since it is right behind the chain.? This car did get 173,000 miles befor this situation. Let's see if it get at the least 100,000 more miles. Thanks for all of your time.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Changing the oil pump is up to the mechanics discretion, some mechanics replace it some don't. It's a judgment call, if you feel you need to replace it because there is lash on it ( end play) then go ahead.


----------



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, today I finish pitting the 2.7 liter dodge engine back togather. And with the cam sensor plugged in it start and it runs just fine. Tomorrow I will take it for a drive to make sure everything is good I did let it run for about 40 minutes. No over heating or anything. I did forget to mention that the barrings had fallen out the old water pump and it was very hard to turn and I had a lot of play in it that could have also helped make the chain slip what ever the case you were completely right. I thank you very much on the help. You have not been wrong yet.we did not replace the oul pump I just hope I will be ok with the current one...... Again thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You're welcome.

A job well done ! :4-clap:


----------

